# Meldahl 4/23



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Fished a couple of hours this morning at the dam the trees are still in the water and there was not many places to stand. The water was muddy and they were pulling water. I only cought one fish but it was one of the biggist gar I have ever cought. It was a prehistoric looking fish.I didn`t have any way to land the fish but I found a small piece of rope washed up on shore and snared his bill and pulled him right out. This fish was pushing 55+ inches.I did not have a tape so I marked my rod and measured it when I got home.Anyone know how old a fish that size would be???


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I went this evening and caught one white bass. I was there for about an hour.

That's a large gar! I saw them on the surface a few times while I was there, so I kept the expensive tackle in my box 

CW


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Fisharder, I don't know about age, but I just checked the DNR site and it looks like you had a state record fish there!! You had the length beat by 6+ inches. Check it out...Ohio's Record Fish


CW


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

yeah he probably had the record beat, thats surprising, there are a lot of gar in the river much bigger than the record


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

The gar record has been discussed a few times. The length is easy to beat, but the weight is much more difficult! Not saying that you did not have a record, just that the weight on the record fish is much more impressive than the length.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Rooster said:


> The gar record has been discussed a few times. The length is easy to beat, but the weight is much more difficult! Not saying that you did not have a record, just that the weight on the record fish is much more impressive than the length.




Yeah, after posting that I got to thinking about it while dozing off to sleep. The bow fishing record is only an inch shorter, but about 10lbs lighter!! Still, to beat the record you'd probably have to have a fish considerably longer and with the spring feedbag on, maybe you'd have something.?

I bet that'd be fun carrying that thing across the rocks and up the hill down at Meldahl...LOL!


CW


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

DANG ! That why I always try to carry a camera, just in case.......ya never know


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I was more intrusted in landing the fish and getting my bait back. I am pretty confident in the measurement so I will just have to put it in my PB record book an be happy with that.


----------



## cincynick (Feb 3, 2007)

Caught a gar about seven hours ago fishing the GMR below the Hamilton dam. I was fishing for cats on the bottom w/cut shad and caught one that measured roughly 54" when compared to my rod. Prolly 12-16 lbs, hard to tell the weight since he was jumping around with those teeth, but no wher near the 20+ lbs of the record. Suprsingly not much of a fight.


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

I might venture down towards Melhdal today what is the current water conditions? I will try and hit some of the creekmouths. I had great success the other day off the Ohio and hopefully this weekend brings the same.


Jake


----------

